# Paint for Bookcase



## JoeG (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm finishing up my first "large" project for the home, a pair of plywood bookcases for the home office. This is not an "heirloom" piece by any means, just something functional for the next few years.

What paint should I use? I made the mistake or repainting the desk recently with regular latex interior paint from the local big box store. It took forever to "cure" and anything left on it still sticks. I'd like to avoid that for my bookcases.

In searching the older posts, it seems that oil based is the safest bet, but some more recent folks mention good success with water based 100% acrylic paints. I'm working in a garage with no a/c, so fumes aren't a problem, but the south Texas heat might be. I'd prefer to use whatever will cure the fastest so I can get them in the house and loaded with books.

I do not have a paint sprayer of any kind, so just brush/roller for application. Specific brand recommendations would be great, plus any other painting tips you want to share (and thanks for all the great tips I've already found here).


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

If the latex you put on is soft then you probably put on too heavy of a coat which is tempting to do with latex. A good enamel latex will do OK but try two thinner coats over a good sanded primer. Oil enamel will give a smoother finish and will "flow" easier so if latex has been a problem in the past... also oil can be thinned easier for applying thinner coats, if it's humid down there then I would use oil. Which ever you use, do a couple samples so there are few surprises on the final project... I prefer Sherwin Williams brands, but most brands give good results if manufacturer's specs are followed.


----------



## JoeG (Jul 15, 2009)

Jim Tank said:


> if it's humid down there then I would use oil.


It's not that humid, but very hot. My garage starts out around 75 and gets up to around 100 degrees during the day. Any idea how that would impact the drying time of the oil based paints?

And I'm sure your right about too thick of a layer of the latex paint. I just wanted it done in as few coats as possible, which is usually a good way to get bad results...


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Latex paint is fine for walls or ceilings -not for furniture. It has a history,as you learned,for blocking. The newer acrylic paints work fine as does the old reliable oil based.

Jerry


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

oil based paint has worked perfect for bookshelves for me inthe past. Even the cheap stuff will work fine, but or a few dollars more you can get an excellent paint.


----------

